# FS: cichlids for sale



## brezilian (Apr 21, 2012)

hello fellow fishkeepers i have a 4.5 inch wild caught chocolate cichlid for $20 or a possible trade i also have a 5 inch green severum for $20 or trade a 5 inch rose queen for $30 and 2.5 inch convict for $2. if you would like to see a video check out my youtube channel brezlinful, for further information pm me or email me at [email protected] one last thing if you buy all the fish the price will be $65 instead of the $72 it would be to buy them indivually all prices are obo or text me at 778-200-4374 this the link to my channel http://www.google.ca/url?sa=t&rct=j...O-9CyqF7cw3zQ1g2w&sig2=W_Fg4taer0w5GmD78dnYdg


----------



## brezilian (Apr 21, 2012)

daily bump


----------



## brezilian (Apr 21, 2012)

saturday bump


----------



## brezilian (Apr 21, 2012)

bump i would like to trade for a flowerhorn


----------



## brezilian (Apr 21, 2012)

bump it up


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

i have some really nice white fader fh's but im on the island...


----------



## brezilian (Apr 21, 2012)

victoria? if so i can probably come soon my dad goes their every monday and tuesday for work


----------



## brezilian (Apr 21, 2012)

jack dempsey is pending btw i will trade for a flowerhorn or vieja cichlids preferably 2-4 inches long


----------



## brezilian (Apr 21, 2012)

bump it up all fish are pellet trained and becoming more social


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

I live in lake cowichan , about 1 hour and 30 min from vic if you have any interest pm me and we'll figure it out


----------



## brezilian (Apr 21, 2012)

okay well see bump


----------



## brezilian (Apr 21, 2012)

severum is pending bump


----------



## brezilian (Apr 21, 2012)

severum and jack are pending


----------



## brezilian (Apr 21, 2012)

new pricing on the chocolate cichlid


----------



## brezilian (Apr 21, 2012)

bump it up


----------



## brezilian (Apr 21, 2012)

bump to the top


----------



## brezilian (Apr 21, 2012)

bump it up guys


----------



## brezilian (Apr 21, 2012)

sorry guys the jack dempsey died


----------



## brezilian (Apr 21, 2012)

any offers


----------



## brezilian (Apr 21, 2012)

hey guys they are still for sale or for trade


----------



## brezilian (Apr 21, 2012)

hey guys important update the severum is 5 inches and the chocolate cichlid is 4.5 inches i am also adding a 5 inch rose queen cichlid for $30 as well as a 2.5 inch convict for $2


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

lol look at you trying to make room for that yellow jacket ... im playing 

free bump for you


----------



## brezilian (Apr 21, 2012)

yep plus i may be getting a new tank so im getting rid of my current stock


----------



## brezilian (Apr 21, 2012)

i want a cuban cichlid or flowerhorn as a trade lol


----------



## brezilian (Apr 21, 2012)

bump it up


----------



## amphilophuschris (Jun 20, 2012)

chocolate cichlid and green severum


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

i have a nice big male cuban 8 inches or so , that has paired off with me female jag ... so we will see, and my flowerhorns have free swimmers about 40-50 of them, should be interesting to see what they look like because the parents are totally different,


----------



## brezilian (Apr 21, 2012)

well once those flowerhorn fry grow a little i will check them out and im interested in those future cuban x jags


----------



## brezilian (Apr 21, 2012)

also the convict got eaten because my rose queen and severum were pairing up


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

yeah well my fh's and my cuban jag x's will be fed all my convict fry that doesnt turn calico..

have you seen those before braz??

calico or marbled cons?


----------



## brezilian (Apr 21, 2012)

on the internet yes, in person no but they look cool


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

yeah there pretty neat, but a con after all, so , there cool convicts, im just wondering why they arent more popular.


----------



## brezilian (Apr 21, 2012)

same i guess they are just really hard to breed


----------



## brezilian (Apr 21, 2012)

bump it up


----------



## brezilian (Apr 21, 2012)

please close thread


----------

